# sommerfeld sale



## Kensway (Nov 28, 2011)

I want to purchase sommerfeld Item#spcs2 router table top and fence and triton router,other tools purchased Marc will give 10% off those items.Is anyone aware if he puts this item on sale.I looked at a video of cabinets he built for his new home the man sure has talent.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, you didn't see when I posted the photos of Marc's kitchen in the Show and Tell section?


----------



## Kensway (Nov 28, 2011)

*video*



Mike said:


> Ken, you didn't see when I posted the photos of Marc's kitchen in the Show and Tell section?


Mike I did not,see posted pictures.I saw detroit section once cannot find again,thanks for invite but I am staying home and play in my basement,We still have foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## Stockton (Aug 19, 2012)

I sent a message to Marc at his web sit and in his reply they sent a complete list of items that are on sale until the end of March.


----------



## Kensway (Nov 28, 2011)

Are the items presently on clearance in his web site?I will be buying afore mentioned router table set which is a lot of money to me so would like to save as much money as possible like anyone else.I think I will just send a email to Pat Reuter at Sommerfeld's and just ask can't hurt.I will post what I found out.


----------

